# Healthy Paws or Trupanion



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for the help from this forum and I picked up my new puppy last weekend. I'm looking to enroll the new puppy for insurance coverage and narrowed down to two vendors: Healthy Paws and Trupanion. Could someone with those insurance companies share your experience?

Look forward to your input. Thanks!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I looked into both insurances when I was making the decision for my dogs. I ultimately went with Healthy Paws.
Healthy Paws has an annual deductible. Trupanion has a per-incident deductible.
I much prefer an annual deductible because I feel like I’ll be paying less money in the long run. What if my dog gets an ear infection, an obstruction, and develops a cough all in one year? With Trupanion, I’m paying three separate times, and the cost for each incident might not even be over the deductible so I can’t get any money back. With an annual deductible, I’ll only be paying once (assuming the cost exceeds the deductible) or possibly twice, but everything else from then on is covered.

With Healthy Paws, I put in a claim when my dog tore his CCL and needed a TPLO surgery that cost $3,500. I paid the $200 deductible, but I got a direct deposit in my bank account for the remaining bill within 48 hours of submitting my claim. I have never had a claim denied by HP. My main gripe with the company is the huge increase in monthly premiums. My monthly payment was increased by 50% after the first year, and I hear that is a very common complaint.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have had Healthy Paws for about 10 years and are very happy with them. They pay fast and there is no cap. Enroll your pup asap before an issue comes up and becomes a pre-existing condition that won't be covered, since you will have a (Ibelieve) 10 day waiting period. I have enrolled them the day I brought them home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

i've had healthy paws for years. No complaints


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks very much for the replies and information. Really appreciate it.

One question is about dental: it seems Trupanion covers dental illness but HP doesn't. Is that a concern or not?

Another question is that whether you can change your coverage and deductible every year with HP? (my thought is to have higher deductible for first few years and then switch to lower deductible later on, is that a good idea?)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you should ask HP on that. I know I changed deductibles but I think you are stuck with the original coverage you choose. 
HP will cover accidents that happen to teeth, correct? But not general cleaning.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> you should ask HP on that. I know I changed deductibles but I think you are stuck with the original coverage you choose.
> HP will cover accidents that happen to teeth, correct? But not general cleaning.


Good information. Thanks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

HP covered extensive dentistry for us


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> HP covered extensive dentistry for us


Good to know. Can you change your deductible/coverage each year when you renew?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One of my dogs had a canine tooth "avulse" (come out) and require a root canal and surgical reseating after he crashed into another dog chasing the same ball. HP paid because it was an accident.

HP has paid many thousands of dollars for my dogs for big, big bills (one dog had an issue that was over $10k, all in, over about 6 months). Right now they're paying for cancer stuff -- including cutting edge precision medicine. 

Trupanion has great coverage, but it is a lot more expensive. Its major selling point is that they pay the vet directly. With HP, you have to pay the vet and get reimbursed. If you have a credit card with enough space to handle the vet charges, that's not a big deal -- I nearly always have the money from HP direct deposited into my account before I even get the credit card bill with the vet charge. It's that fast.


----------

